# Turnigy SSV5 Analog Servo Travel Stretcher (180 Degree)



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was shopping for cables at Hobbyking (as my local r/c shop bit the dust,) when I found this device for $2.91.









Turnigy SSV5 Analog Servo Travel Stretcher (180 Degree)
https://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking...nalog_Servo_Travel_Stretcher_180_Degree_.html

"The SSV5 analog servo travel stretcher is small and lightweight, it is the ideal solution to increase the travel of your servo to almost 180 degrees."

Sounded promising - but the reviews weren't too positive. So I got one along with various cables and rcvrs.

Here's my test results, using my existing r/c gear in EBT #12's tender plus a new analog servo. You can see the movement is 90 degrees (LH tx stick.)











Here's the results with the servo extender in the cable. Not much difference - I reckon about 30 degrees more movement.










Pretty much in line with the reviews. Shame really - it would have been useful.

_(Next test - wifi rcvr. stay tuned. . .)_


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete issue is the servo has internal limits that stop is at 90deg.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Pete,

Jason is spot on! Most all servos have a mechanical limit stop under the output shaft gear. That said the stop limits travel at about 180* or so. Pretty much; all servos can rotate stop to stop at 120-150* given adequate pulse width control signal. Servos work with 900-2100usec pulse width or 600usec either side of center. As a quasi standard most radio systems offerings work with 450usec either side of center, limiting you to about 90* total travel arc. If your Transmitter is capable you can turn up/down the adjustable travel volume, in your case the Spectrum DX is pre-set at 100% BUT can be turned up to 150%. This will drive the servo with greater pulse bandwidth garnering a 120-150* travel. arc. 

If you really need 180* travel arc, Hitec sales inexpensive small programmable digital servos that can provide same. They can be ordered from Servo City programmed for speed, direction, travel volume and more, its your choice. Or Hitec sales a programmer for DIY. I have a programmer if you or someone else is in need of programming.

Michael


----------

